# كيفية المحافظة على عمودك الفقرى اثناء العمل



## سليم صبرة (24 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
اريد ان اقدم لكم موضوع جديد عن العمود الفقرى 
اغلب العاملين عندهم مشاكل مع العمود الفقرى لذا يجب العمل للتخلص من بعض العادات الخاطئة 
التى من الممكن ان تجنبا مخاطر الاصابة بالعمود الفقرى 
وانني على استعداد لسماع اراءكم واستفساراتكم 
بعد الصلاة على الحبيب عشرون مرة يمكنك تنزيل الملف من الربط التالى 
http://www.4shared.com/document/OK5JWffy/___online.html
مهندس /سليم صبرة
مشرف قسم السلامة بمحطة غزة لتوليد الكهرباء 
غزة فلسطين


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي سليم


----------



## عمروصلاح (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز سليم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.
ولكن هل من تطبيق صحيح لا يعرضنا إلى ما تفضلت به.


----------



## هبه مصطفى (26 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## بسعاد محمد (3 مايو 2010)

احسنت وبارك الله لك جهدك:75:


----------



## agharieb (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلا لكم حمانا الله و أياكم من الآلم الظهر


----------



## medhat56 (10 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mahmoudsukar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

* شكرا*


----------



## جيل أكتوبر (16 يونيو 2013)

موضوعك هو أجمل ما قرأت عن كيفية الرفع اليدوى الصحيح وتفادى متاعب وآلام العمود الفقرى.
بجد... رائع


----------



## Ahmed 1986 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاااكم الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى سليم


----------



## fraidi (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

